

An analysis of Facebook Instagram Acquisition - luckymurari
http://myownfriends.blogspot.in/2012/04/facebook-instagram-acquisition-analysis.html

======
luckymurari
This is a short post by me analyzing the FB Instagram acquisition. Please do
share your opinions :)

